# 90s on 9 going jockless



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

thats what it looks like on the xm webpage http://xmradio.com/programming/channel_page.jsp?ch=9

i hope flight 26 is good 
i also look foward to xm hitlist 

ch 9 just got a new pd so mabye hes bringing in new djs


----------

